# Gelding Critique, please & thanks



## Yogiwick

He's not that bad. How tall is he?

Conformation isn't anything fancy but he's nice and solid. My only complaint is how massive his neck is. Even at ideal weight he will always have an overly thick neck.

I love your description lol

I think a summer picture would be far more flattering.


----------



## Foxhunter

Good strong stocky type. Better hind end than front, a bit straight in the shoulder and quite narrow for a strong horse


----------



## tinyliny

if you put a different neck and head on him, he'd be a real beauty. however, he is cute as a bug, and like others said, strong, sturdy . I like his hind end quite a lot. he's straight in the fronts, too. really, he's a nice guy. I personally LOVE a big headed "dolt" type. especially if they are of a good temperament. 

I bet he's got some draft in him.


----------



## secuono

Everyone who meets him, ends up loving him. =)
He was a wild nutcase for a couple years, but then I started to work with him more regularly and it's like a switch turned on and his sanity came rushing in! He's still a little spooky, but I doubt anyone would recognize him now.

He is 13.2h. A Colonial Spanish Horse from Corolla NC bank.

I was always ashamed of his weight, but if I can keep him at this point, that would be wonderful. I'm hoping I can also get him actually fit and do a lot of trail riding with him. =)

Let me find a hippo picture from previous summers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

He's so cute!!!

That halter does him no favors, though... very low on his face, too loose... makes his head look yuck when he's actually a cutie!


----------



## secuono

I absolutely HATE rope halters. No size fits him and when I adjust them, I only make it worse....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## secuono

Sorry, I love his face most of the time and he is so lovely during sunset.


----------



## waresbear

Who cut his bangs??? He looks like one of the Three Stooges! I like this little guy, stocky, big block head, puffy fetlocks, thick as all get out neck, he's awesome. He needs some work and less meals but despite all that, there is something about him I love.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I don't like to be the bearer of bad news but most of those headstalls/halters/bridles are still too far down his nose





































Above are all correctly placed, compare with yours. It really does interfere with breathing, it doesn't sit right, and it makes his face look squashed.

Love the pics of him without anything on though, he is SO handsome! I can tell you love him a lot


----------



## secuono

Yea, I know, Skyseternalangel. At least they aren't as horrid as the rope halter. I really need to give it away. 

Pink halter, smaller size and it is too tight. Size larger and it's humongous! This one was the closest to a proper fit. 
The bosal, blue hanger and grey over nose, sold it. 
The western headstall w/english jumping hack is what he uses now, but that pic was from when I first brought it home and was testing general fit to see if I could possibly make it work. It's nosw a little better fit, I cut the long extra flaps and punched in new holes.

I give them all crazy haircuts, it grows back and they don't care about hair styles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## secuono

I love The Three Stooges!! =)
I used to have gerbils and they were named after them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## secuono

He reminds me of roman war horses sometimes. 
Love him endlessly. 
I'm currently in the process of spending a ton to check out his spine, then teeth, then IR and other tests, as well as redoing their pasture so I can better manage their food and health.


----------



## tinyliny

this is the best selfie I've seen in a long time. it's a very good photo; good light, good subject, interesting lines. I just love it!!!! you need to print it large, in this long format, and mat and frame it!!!


----------



## waresbear

Yup, that's the best one with a horse, bar none!


----------



## Smilie

Looks like avery solid little horse, with obvious draft influence. 
Neck ties in low, and that crest is the last place these horses loose that excessive fat storage!
Sounds like he is a good horse for you, that you care a lot about!


----------



## wbwks

secuono said:


> He reminds me of roman war horses sometimes.
> Love him endlessly.
> I'm currently in the process of spending a ton to check out his spine, then teeth, then IR and other tests, as well as redoing their pasture so I can better manage their food and health.


I love the picture too! It is a classic "photo bomb" with him in the background!


----------



## Yogiwick

Sky I feel all the halters you posted are all just a tad too high personally, the buckle is touching the bone in some. Yeah some of the OPs are pretty low and those are more proper but just thought it was funny. 

OP what's with all the tests?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I just tried to find like-faced horses to the OP's with halters that weren't so low on the nose.


----------



## secuono

Some people think he may have metabolic issues, for years now, so decided to just go ahead and figure out if he does have an issue or is at risk or if he's just dandy. 

Chiropractor found a rib out, but it went back easily and the rest of him was pretty much a-okay! I think he found the session a little weird, what with all the wiggle woggling of him and such, lol. He is a natural klutz when playing with his mini buddies, so can't really say what caused it for sure. Hopefully, it's not me or the saddle! =0 I used to ride him bareback, so my balance isn't heinous, lol.

Having lambs born and trailer sanding/painting, so haven't been able to hop up and ride in a little while and now it's raining. =/ Maybe in a couple more days we'll go on a little ride and see how he feels now that his rib is back where it should be. 

Got him an ID tag for his bridle as well. He's microchipped, but most don't scan horses, so need the tag. The tag has his and my info, as well as the word "microchipped", so anyone who finds him, will know he's also chipped and to scan him for more info. Hopefully, he'll never throw me and get himself lost, but you never know. 

Oh, the vet for his teeth is because back in January, he found one tooth worn way down and the above tooth extra long. He needs another visit to make sure it's not growing weird and kept in check. He did a ton of yawning before the dentist, right after, the yawning went away. So now I know that excessive yawning, for him, is a huge red flag that his teeth are outta whack. Rest of his teeth didn't need much of any work and weren't worn out excessively, probably because of his more natural diet of grass and hay? =)


----------



## Yogiwick

Completely O/T but what kind of sheep? My Shetlands are lambing atm


----------



## secuono

The most awesome sheep there are of course, Babydoll Southdowns! =D
JK hehe

My signature has a link to my website and from there, you can find my farm facebook page, which has tons of pictures.

The sheep are the other half of my massively important love of my life.


----------



## secuono

Oh jeez, IDK what happened to the thread's title....Can a Mod fix it?


----------



## Yogiwick

TOO cute!!

I don't know what happened either, I "reported" your above post so mods will see


----------



## anndankev

secuono said:


> Oh jeez, IDK what happened to the thread's title....Can a Mod fix it?


Yes, fixed by a mod. 




Yogiwick said:


> TOO cute!!
> 
> I don't know what happened either, I "reported" your above post so mods will see



Thanks for reporting it, Yogi.

I don't know how or what causes that to happen, but have seen it occasionally.


----------



## secuono

anndankev said:


> Yes, fixed by a mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reporting it, Yogi.
> 
> I don't know how or what causes that to happen, but have seen it occasionally.



Awesome, thanks you guys!
=)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cbar

I think your gelding is a nice, solid looking horse....very cute little guy. And those sheep are just so adorable!!


----------



## secuono

:loveshower:


----------



## Starlite

waresbear said:


> Who cut his bangs??? He looks like one of the Three Stooges!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Starlite

tinyliny said:


> this is the best selfie I've seen in a long time. it's a very good photo; good light, good subject, interesting lines. I just love it!!!! you need to print it large, in this long format, and mat and frame it!!!


It reminds me of Neverending Story..the color of the sky, the wind..


----------



## secuono

He gained a bit of weight, but still looking good, since his winter coat is finally all gone! Shiny, handsome devil. =p











We were working on getting used to fly spray again.
Dapples!!


----------



## LilyandPistol

Gosh, I love how he looks! He has a very strong overall look. His neck is a bit thick but I feel you there. Pistol has a big fat neck too. I'm not sure if I like his hip in that last picture but he still looks very nice, and the hip thing could just be the way he's resting a foot.
I think he's lovely! Big hooves, big legs,fairly big bum. He looks very strong. Certainly draft-like.
I love his face. 
He doesn't look too terribly fat right now.


----------



## secuono

Here's some other pictures from the past couple days after returning home from 3wks re-training. He had a potbelly from hay, now he's on limited pasture and the belly has gone away some.

I'll try to get squared up pics. 

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## secuono

Oops, he's standing up hill...but the fatness is visible.


----------



## LilyandPistol

Yes, he's certainly an easy keeper, but it sounds like you are managing it very well
I love his color.


----------



## tinyliny

what are you doing to bring his weight down.?


----------



## Zexious

All horses are a work in process--best of luck!
He's got such a pretty look <3


----------



## secuono

Crazy week with legal stuff. Buying land next door.
Anyway...
Bad pics because he reacted a second before I did to get him moving, the smart ****!


----------



## trailhorserider

Oh wow, I love him! He remind me of my old BLM Mustang "John" who passed away a few years back. He was the best horse I ever rode! 

Your pretty boy looks a lot like him! John was about 14.3hh and also had feathering and looked a bit drafty. You don't find horses built that solid very often......at least not where I live. He had thick bone and wore a size 2 shoe. I miss him so! 

He was pretty overweight in the last photo- it was right after I bought him. But it does show his draft-type hindquarters really well.......wide hips but standing narrow behind which I understand in common in drafts. I called him my shrunken-down Belgian. 

Enjoy your beautiful boy!


----------



## secuono

Had some issues with turning.


----------



## secuono

I found this picture of a wild Corolla online. It's a dead ringer for my boy!!
I'm keeping it for reference to my boy's weight loss.

Isn't she beautiful?? ♡


----------



## secuono

Whoops, sorry, ignore.


----------



## Smilie

secuono said:


> I found this picture of a wild Corolla online. It's a dead ringer for my boy!!
> I'm keeping it for reference to my boy's weight loss.
> 
> Isn't she beautiful?? ♡


Cute, but,, since this is a conformation board, can't help but notice the very short hip


----------



## secuono

Weight taped at 740.
Crest seems like it's gone down a touch.


----------



## secuono

Funny how tossing on a saddle makes him suddenly fatter looking.... =/


----------



## secuono

I have a livestock scale now, goes to 1,000#.
He weighed in at 660-670 the other day.

He wasn't supposed to jump the sprinkler in that 3rd pic.


----------

